# Baking Soda?????



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I would think it would neutralize the acid from horse urine. Probably keep the smell down too.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

^^ that would be my guess, too...some people use lime for that (which can burn)...I don't think baking soda would (especially if covered with shavings)


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Works in cat litter boxes, but I think woudl get expensive trying to use enough to neutralize that volume of urine. LOL 

I don't think it does much more than absorb wetness and odor? I'm not sure. (shrugs) :?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Only used lime, and that only for stripping stalls. Never heard of using baking soda, but I don't see why not.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

tbenitez said:


> has anyone ever heard of putting baking soda in their stall? whats up with this? can it be harmful to a horse? does it work?


baking soda is a deorderizer..

you put it in stall on pee spots.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

I would think using a product like Stall Dry would be more cost effective.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

It's to try and keep the urine smell down. I don't know about Baking Soda, but we use this stuff called stall dry. and you just sprinkle it on the pee spots and it clears up any urine smell. It comes in a big tub too, so I think it would probably be a bit more affordable. And it's marketed to horses so I would guess that it is safe for horses.


----------

